# purigen in juwel bioflow filter



## Andy Dunning (17 Jan 2014)

Can you put purigen in a juwel bioflow filter?


----------



## Yo-han (17 Jan 2014)

Yep, no problem!


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Jan 2014)

I used to in my old juwel tank. I use to take out the floss and use it in that part of the filter.


----------

